# HEADS UP all those who donated to Anney's Fund!!! CANCELLED



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

As you will recall, APS of Brackley, Northants, kindly offered a full FREE service to Anney when she got her new car. 

Well as you no doubt know she has a rather nice grey TTR with baseball and she has booked her service at APS for *Saturday June 5th...* 

*Ed emailed me yesterday and asked if we'd like to arrange a mini-meet to say 'Hi' to Anney. 8) They're offering to lay on a barbie too  so who'd be interested in coming? *

I need to get numbers as soon as possible so Ed can have an idea how many of us are gonna raid his premises... :lol: so can you add your name to a new post on this thread and I will add you here. Please also state if you will be bringing anyone with you! If any of you are vegetarians then add a 'V' after your name.

Could be a good laugh guys and if any of you South East guys wanna join up with me for the cruise up the M25 and M40, just put 'SE' after your name and we'll sort out somewhere to meet up, like Clacketts maybe...

Okay I'll start...

rustyintegrale + 1 'SE'  
sTTranger

Cheers

rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Depending on the date and the possibility of them looking at my map then yes, why not


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> Depending on the date and the possibility of them looking at my map then yes, why not


Rob, it says 'Saturday June 5th' up there... :roll: :wink: :wink:

Let me whack it in bold for ya! :lol:

Let me know if you can make it?!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I might come if enough do


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive got two wedding that say rich, but ill see what i can do. Have you got any times in mind??


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> Ive got two wedding that say rich, but ill see what i can do. Have you got any times in mind??


No, not yet Dave, but I'll be looking to go up in the morning fairly early so we can make a day of it... :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Im hoping saturday will be the party so wont start till 6pm. If its guna be early you can put me down [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

sTTranger - Meaty Menu


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> Im hoping saturday will be the party so wont start till 6pm. If its guna be early you can put me down [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> sTTranger - Meaty Menu


Will do matey. Can't wait to see your meaty beast... 8) :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

May well be interested Rich, not sure that Nic will be up for it though so will have to see.

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> May well be interested Rich, not sure that Nic will be up for it though so will have to see.
> 
> Charlie


Well I'm dragging Lou along if she wants some female company. If the weather is good it should be a good meet. Loads of space there at the weekend and a good chance for us all to meet Anney and check out her wheels... :wink:

We could always drop the girls in Brackley to have a nosey around. Quite a pretty town... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Would have come but going Tenerife on the 4th I needed to talk to Ed about my brakes.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Would have come but going Tenerife on the 4th I needed to talk to Ed about my brakes.


I know it's a bit old fashioned and this meet isn't really for peeps who want something looking at, so can I recommend... 










Enjoy Tenerife mate, we'll save a burger for your next visit... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Hope you are take some of your homemade burgers.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Hope you are take some of your homemade burgers.


Actually I might. I'm not sure they'll keep to well in that fridge of there's though. :lol:

Another time sir. Or I can PM the recipe so you can make them yourself!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So that's two of us then... :roll: :lol:

C'mon guys, so many of you donated and now you can meet for yourself just who is charged with spending it and what her new car looks like! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Woot woot! I will be there LOL!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anneymouse said:


> Woot woot! I will be there LOL!


I should hope so too! :roll:

But where's everyone else?! :?

APS are going to a lot of trouble to do this so the least we can do is show some worthwhile support. I can't believe the slow uptake so far. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

C'mon guys. Is free food and drink not a big enough incentive? :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I will be there in the ragtop. Thanks to you and Ed for arranging this.
One of us needs to book the weather though. 8)
Veggie burger please.
I will PM my local guys and muster up some interest.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

thats all my favourite people going already


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'd love to come along Rich but looks like I'm going to be elsewhere that day 

If I can get out of it, I'll be there


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> I'd love to come along Rich but looks like I'm going to be elsewhere that day
> 
> If I can get out of it, I'll be there


Who needs a knitting festival... :wink:


----------



## thecoach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Rich,

hope you have a good day....I'm working that weekend I'm afraid !

Glad it all worked out so well. 

cheers


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm smelling a rat here. :lol:

I'm gonna work too. For free.

Cheers

rich


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry, cant do this one as its my girlfriends birthday weekend and got plans on the Saturday.

A shame really as I haven't been in to see Ed at APS for a while, plus always nice to meet other forum members. Maybe I will see Anney around the Cov area anyway!

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Same for me i'm affraid prior engagement 

Sorry about that 

Dave.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hummmmmmph... :-|


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry Rich I'll still be at work on the 5th I'm not due home till the 10th June. Really would have loved to go to 

Kevin


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Anney sorry I can't be there, just too far from the Yorkshire Dales. Hope to catch up soon. Have a great day :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This is cancelled guys, sorry!

Spoke to Ed this morning and decided to pull as so many people cannot make it.

Thanks for the interest though.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Shame and I bet you it will be sunny too.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Shame and I bet you it will be sunny too.


Forcecast 25 degrees and Unbroken sunshine !!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bozzy96 said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


In that case I'll be lolloping around in my garden :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Awww tis a shame, but short notice for all - plus with it being summer, weddings, parties etc. I guess I will have to meet you useless bunch of bankers some other time


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can I suggest 18th July :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Can I suggest a museum? 8)


----------

